
Looking for Wireless Innovation? Try Comcast - Alupis
https://www.bloomberg.com/gadfly/articles/2016-09-20/comcast-crops-up-as-an-unlikely-wireless-phone-innovator
======
ch4s3
I'm not sure if I should laugh or cry. Who in the market for a Fi competitor
would trust Comcast?

